# Apple "Run" Command



## hoogeebear

Hi,

Can someone tell me the equivilant of using the run command in Windows for accessing a network share in Apple?

Thanks,

Hoogeebear.


----------



## sinclair_tm

The Mac doesn't have a "run" command. You open a Finder window, and in the left pane, if there are any shared drives/computers on the network, they'll show up under a heading called Shared. Also, you can type in the address in the Connect to Server selection in the Go menu in the Finder.


----------

